# Wheat/ Gluten/ Lactose Free Porridge.



## KamF (Aug 11, 2010)

Porridge.Ingredients:Wheat & gluten free oats.5 Strawberries.Brown/ cane sugar.Goats milk.Cooking instructions:Add half A cup of oats to A saucepan.Fill the same cup 3 1/4's with water & 1 1/4 with goats milk and add to the hob.Bring to the boil; then let simmer on low setting for 2 & A 1/2 minutes.Add strawberry pieces and suagar if desired; enjoy


----------

